# Ford 8N Rims



## Tedder900 (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello all -

First of all, thank you for your time in reading my question. I have a Ford 8n that recently both rear rims have rotted out and cracked. After taking it all apart it became pretty obvious that both rear tires are also really bad. Ultimately, long story short it needs new rear tires and rims. I have been doing quite a bit of searching for an option that isn't going to cost 700+ dollars and I have not been able to come up with much. 

I found someone on Ebay that would sell me two complete rims, tubes, and tires. But he wants 700, plus 345 for shipping. I could almost buy an entire parts tractor for that amount! I've also found new rims for 160 and new tires for 300ish. Still tough to spend that kind of money. 

So I can't help but wonder what people do for rear tires and rims on these tractors? Hopefully some one smarter than me has an option that would be cheaper that 7-800 dollars. 

Any ideas would be appreciated, thanks again!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

When I put new shoes on either of my Kubota's it costs me $5000.00 plus. You might find used tires and rims at Mid States ag. They do salvage.

Probably rotted out from CACL in the tires. Don't use that junk for ballast. Use windshield washer fluid or beet juice.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

You could do what my Dad did with his 8n fourty years ago. He bought a second 8n that had good rear tires and swapped them with the original wheels and tires on the 8n that my Grand Farther bought in 1949 when it was a year old. He sold the second 8n for what he paid for it and got essentially free tires. I still have the 8n that my Grand Father bought and it still has the tires my Dad put on it.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Vanman08,
If you can and if you are using salt &water for ballast...........have the 'new' ones you get, mounted tubeless, then they won't rust.


----------



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

deerhide said:


> Vanman08,
> If you can and if you are using salt &water for ballast...........have the 'new' ones you get, mounted tubeless, then they won't rust.


why won,t the new ones rusr


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

I think (OK - on shaky ground here) that deerhide meant to say "WITH tubes" so the salt water (if you were using that for weight/traction) wouldn't contact the steel rims. 

Just a guess on that but ...........

- Joe -


----------



## Ray Adams (Aug 30, 2021)

thanks for the information


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Ray Adams said:


> why won,t the new ones rusr


! I never thought to say, with a tube if you get a tiny leak it will rust but I guess the lack of an oxygen supply by tubeless mounting makes the difference.........plus if you get a 'nailhole' type of leak you can plug it and not have to drain and re-mount.


----------



## Jerry Socall (Dec 15, 2020)

You can use wheel weights. You don’t need to worry about rust and there permanent. Jerry


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

8n's are cheap enough. buy one with good rubber.
pass on the parts to the rest of us.

Lots can be had sub 1k
New going rate thaNks to China fjb.......1300$++


----------

